# [DUP] x86 oder ~x86

## Hotstuff

Hallo

Ich bin am währweisen ob ich x86 oder ~x86 Einstellen soll. Wie stabil sind die Pakete von ~x86

Was habt ihr genohmen?

Gruss Dave

----------

## moe

In meiner make.conf steht x86, allerdings hab ich einige Pakete in /etc/portage/package.keywords mit ~x86 eingetragen. Was soll ich jetzt ankreuzen?

Was ist "währweisen"?

Gruss Maurice

----------

## Macumba

...ich hab ~amd64

aber früher hab ich eigentlich fast immer ~x86 genommen.

Hat keinen Unterschied gemacht, nur dass die Sachen aktueller waren.

Mir wars stabil genug

----------

## Hotstuff

Hallo

Das ist wenn man sich nicht entscheiden kann zwischen x86 und ~x86 ( währweisen )

Gruss Dave

----------

## Deever

 *dave1986 wrote:*   

> Ich bin am währweisen ob ich x86 oder ~x86 Einstellen soll.

 Also ich hab in der make.conf zwar x86, emerge aber gewisse Pakete mit ~x86. Bisher überhaupt keine Probleme.

 *Quote:*   

> Wie stabil sind die Pakete von ~x86

 Aha. Und weiter?

Gruß,

/dev

----------

## Deever

 *dave1986 wrote:*   

> Das ist wenn man sich nicht entscheiden kann zwischen x86 und ~x86 ( währweisen )

 Siehe meinen Avatar...

SCNR,

/dev

----------

## chrib

Generell fahr ich auf ~x86, und hatte bisher keine nennenswerten Probleme, welche ich nicht hätte irgendwie lösen können. Einige ausgewählte Pakete hab ich allerdings auch in /etc/portage/package.keywords mit -* eingetragen, ganz nach dem Motto: No risk, no fun.

Gruß

Christian

----------

## boris64

~x86.

das leben ist ja schliesslich kein ponyhof.

ps: gab es so eine umfrage nicht schonmal?

----------

## mrsteven

Bis auf ein paar wenige Pakete hauptsächlich x86.

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *borisdigital wrote:*   

> ps: gab es so eine umfrage nicht schonmal?

 

einmal??

dave -> such bitte im forum, is SICHER ein dup!

generell kann man ja oft sagen, dass ~x86 gentoo "testing" sind, aber in wirklichkeit oftmals die "stable" releases der pakete...

hth,

ciao

----------

## Sas

1. Dämlich, weil DUP.

2. Dämlich, weil Architektur-spezifisch.

3. Dämlich, weil so ein Poll doch keine Entscheidungsgrundlage sein kann.

4. Dämlich, weil nix gut Deutsch.

Trotzdem willkommen im Forum  :Wink: 

Und ach ja: Ich nutze generell Testing, allerdings muss man dann eben damit leben, dass beim ein oder anderen ebuild mal etwas Handarbeit angesagt sein kann, oder manche auch mal gar nicht wollen.

----------

## Hotstuff

Hallo

Wo stellt man das um von x86 zu ~x86

Gruss Dave

----------

## moe

Bist du dir sicher dass du Gentoo verwendest?

Bei der Installation wird im Handbuch auf jeden Fall darauf eingegangen, und falls deine Installation schon Jahre zurückliegt, und du dich nicht mehr erinnern kannst, ich hatte es im 2ten Thread auch erwähnt, dass diese Einstellung in der make.conf generell, bzw. paketspezifisch in /etc/portage/package.keywords vorgenommen wird..

Gruss Maurice

----------

## c07

 *moe wrote:*   

> und falls deine Installation schon Jahre zurückliegt, und du dich nicht mehr erinnern kannst

 

Wenn es wirklich schon Jahre sind, ist es aber auch nicht in der Installationsanleitung gestanden (und im Handbuch erst recht nicht), weil es da noch keine Unstable-Keywords gegeben hat (war zu meiner Anfangszeit gerade neu).

----------

## Scruffy

 *dave1986 wrote:*   

> Hallo
> 
> Ich bin am währweisen 
> 
> 

 

Wie bitte, was?

----------

## pablo_supertux

@dave1986:

Bist du sicher, dass Gentoo das beste für dich ist? Hast du schon mal einen Blick auf die Dokus geworfen? Da steht alles, solche Fragen sollte man wirklich nicht stellen, denn wie hast du gentoo installiert ohne ~x86/x86 gesetzt zu haben? Ich würde dir dingend empfehlen die Distribution zu wechseln oder anzufangen Dokumentation zu lesen.

----------

## psyqil

 *Scruffy wrote:*   

>  *dave1986 wrote:*   Hallo
> 
> Ich bin am währweisen 
> 
>  Wie bitte, was?

 Gute Frage! Google kennt dazu genau einen Eintrag: http://kuverum.ch/gallery/album41/Modul_5_014 Kommst Du aus der Schweiz, Dave?

Und was die Fragestellung dieses Threads angeht, die hatten wir doch hier schonmal...  :Razz: 

----------

## Hotstuff

Hallo

Wiso soll das wichtig sein das ich aus der Schweiz komme?

Habe nur der Treath aufgemacht um zu schauen , was die anderen Leute eingestellt haben, damit ich neue sachen kennelerne. Und jedes mal wird gemotzt. Habe fast kein Treath gefunden wo nicht einander an den Karen gefahren sind. Es sind alles Leute im diesem Forum wo etwas lernen wollen. Ist schon klar die einten sind Profis auf dem Gebiet aber die hatten auch mal klein Angefangen. 

Das mit der Suchmaschine ist e etwas für sich, weil man e nie das richtige findet, weil es so viele Auswahl die Suchmaschine anzeigt.

Allso mach euch Gedanken darüber, und seid froh das immer mehr sich für Linux intressieren.

Gruss Dave

----------

## hoschi

Du bist aber schon deutschstämmig, ich meine von der Sprache her?

Deine Rechtschreibung sowie Grammatik erwecken nicht unbedingt den Eindruck, wenn es so ist, poste so was gleich immer in einen Thread, dann können sich alle Beteiligten darauf einstellen und dir eventuell nicht nur bei der Problemstellung an sich, sondern auch bei der Sprachanwendung helfen.

Das Wort "währweisen" ist mir weder Bekannt, noch scheint es im Duden zu sein. Allem anschein nach wird es aber in der Schweiz verwendet, deswegen die Frage, ob du den Schweizer bist  :Wink: 

Es ist nicht unbedingt schlau Dialekt im Internet zu verwenden, verstösst also somit gegen die Netiquette, du musst bedenken, das Internet ist nur ein begrenzt regionaler Raum, keiner hier kennt diese Wort  :Rolling Eyes: 

Man muss aber auch sagen, es gibt selten Foren wie dieses hier, in dem die Netiquette so genau eingehalten wird.

----------

## Hotstuff

Hallo

Ja bin schon ein Schweizer. Darum habe ich so Probleme mit Hochdeutsch. Mir sprechen und schreiben eigentlich nur Mundart in der Schweiz

Gruss Dave

----------

## Earthwings

Eine simple Google Anfrage nach "währweisen" liefert ein "Meinten Sie: werweissen", die Suche nach diesem Begriff liefert als vierten Treffer

 *http://forum.leo.org/archiv/2003_05/27/20030527072534e_en.html wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Das Wort gibt es schon - nur nicht im Deutschen, sondern im Schweizerischen (SCNR  und eigentlich schreibt es sich ''werweissen/werweißen''. Ist offensichtlich von ''wer weiß?'' abgeleitet und bedeutet lt. Duden ''hin- und herraten''.

 

Haben wir wieder was gelernt.

Und bevor der Thread zu sehr vom Thema abkommt, markiere ich ihn als [DUP]likat von

 :Arrow:  https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=218140

Earthwings (der ~x86 nie global setzen würde)

----------

